# Do people actively look at the new fiction posted?



## Wynst Draws (Jun 27, 2018)

I would like to write some and post it but I don't know if people would actually see and/or read it or not.

I'm not looking to become popular or anything but knowing someone besides myself read it and maybe even left a comment would be nice.

I can do visual art as well it just takes more time so I wouldn't be able to do it as frequently.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 3, 2018)

I sell my stories on Amazon Kindle and their page gives all kinds of feedback about sales and for Kindle Unlimited even lists the number of pages read.


----------



## Wynst Draws (Jul 3, 2018)

Hara Surya said:


> I sell my stories on Amazon Kindle and their page gives all kinds of feedback about sales and for Kindle Unlimited even lists the number of pages read.



Wait, seriously? Do you actually sell them (like, people buy them)?
Where is the link to your work and how do you do that on Amazon Kindle?


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 6, 2018)

This is my Amazon Author Central page for my erotica and another for my clean stories.

People buy them, but I can't say I make that much money. Of course, I've not done much advertising either. Most of my "sales" are through Kindle Unlimited which pays about a half-cent per page read, which sounds terrible until you realize it's probably better than a traditional publisher would give you if they could.

It's not a hard process and way too much to go into here. You could look up "Kindle Direct Publishing" and look at the official link. There's all kinds of stuff there about how to do it. I'd also suggest looking into guides (probably as Kindle ebooks) that explain the process of not just preparing files, but also marketing, in far more detail than I can.


----------

